

Alicia Keys, the creative director of BlackBerry loves her iPhone  - owenwil
https://plus.google.com/+AliciaKeys/posts/enKYvYqWoep

======
zacharydanger

      > Jan 6, 2012
    

Pertinent? How long has she been creative director at Blackberry?

~~~
sosuke
Damn I read that as Jan 6, 2013 in my head when I saw the post.

------
mvanveen
What role does a creative director have on a big consumer product like this?
Would her role be more about branding and messaging, or does this suggest that
Keys is actually getting her hands dirty with product design, and possibly
signal a greater trend of Hollywood figures attempting to take the reigns of
the tech scene?

Alicia Keys doesn't exactly seem like a Johnny Ive, but then again I would've
said that Ashton Kutcher would be a funny pick for a VC.

------
mladenkovacevic
She loves the iPhone AND Google+ ..double trouble.

